# Peanut Butter - Benefits??



## tbablue (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi

In a simple and concise way can someone explain the benefits of peanut butter to me?

Why would you take it?

Cheers.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

high protien

high in good fats

great taste

great if you are on low carbs or trying to gain weight try to buy the one with no added sugar

fb


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

healthy fats are really good for you.. and per gram contain more calories than carbs so very good when bulking!


----------



## tbablue (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Appreciated.

I'll spread some on toast - post workout. Replenish muscle sugars.


----------



## Hamiltons Gym (Feb 10, 2009)

Better to use starchy, slow release carbs than fat to bulk.


----------



## tbablue (Jan 18, 2009)

Acknowledged. I'm not looking to bulk. If I was I'd avoid using fats.


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

They recommend people use peanut butter for weight management as well because it has a very low glycemic index on it and keeps you satiated for a long time.


----------



## calvindoyle (Apr 8, 2010)

Raw peanut butter seems to have even more beneficial effects, because the peanut butter is typically made with the crushed skins of the peanuts, and consequently contains more minerals. The iron contained in peanut butter is critical for the functioning of the red blood cells in the body, and calcium contained in peanut butter contributes to healthy bones.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i always whack some of the brown stuff into my shakes...


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i always whack some of the brown stuff into my shakes...


Thats an interesting tip Cal... but what's that got do do with peanut butter!?

:heh:


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Scan said:


> Thats an interesting tip Cal... but what's that got do do with peanut butter!?
> 
> :heh:


Lmao. :clap2:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cant beat a bit of brown scan :wink:


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

I sometimes add strawberry crusha, I guess it's just whether you prefer pink or brown. :nod:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol it depends on the missus` mood


----------



## Jon6389 (Jan 19, 2011)

anyone heard of meridian peanut butter? 1 of the guys at the gym recommended it.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

is it peanut butter.:clap2:


----------



## Jon6389 (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.meridianfoods.co.uk/index.asp?Dietry=Wheat Free&details=145 :becky:


----------



## cosmos28 (Jul 13, 2009)

I always have some peanut butter before workout.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Jon 6389 said:


> anyone heard of meridian peanut butter? 1 of the guys at the gym recommended it.


yerh mate its what i use........:clap2:


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

I can personally recommend the 'Whole Earth' organic PB, tastes good, has no added sugar and isn't too bad on the wallet at about £2.50 for 450g. :becky:


----------

